# 2000 Sentra SE Speaker/sub prob?



## Nostix (May 14, 2004)

Hey everyone, im new here. Anyways, i have a 2000 Sentra SE and its got two speakers in the back as you all know, and it also has like, a sub or somethin installed right next to one of the speakers. Its made by panisonic and i blew it the other day. I was trying to unplug it, cause theres a little white plug on the side but i cant quite get it off. Does anyone know how much one of these speaekers are or is there a trick to gettin these babbies off? If you need pics, i can post some, but i dont have any right now. Thanks! :fluffy:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Don't worry about it, that "sub" makes your sound worse than with it not there at all. Just leave it unplugged, it will be better, trust me. I would sell you mine, but I hacked it into about 20 pieces and then lit it on fire.


----------



## Nostix (May 14, 2004)

Yea thats what i was thinkin, but, how do i unplug it? I see the little place where its supposed to come unplugged (very small white box thing with wires comin out) but it wont budge. Is there some kinda trick?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There should be a little tab that you need to push in, and then you can pull the plug out. I don't remember if this tab is on the top or the bottom of the plug though


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well how big is the hole its coming out? Could you put a better sub in there?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The hole is a square, I forgot the dimensions though....maybe 4" x 6" or so. The little sub itself actually hangs down in a basket below the hole, it's not mounted in it. In order to use the hole to mount a better sub you would first have to find a decent 6.5" sub designed for IB use, and then you would have to cut out the hole so it would fit, and then you would have to reinforce the rear deck so the sub didn't vibrate it to shreds. It's better to just remove the little sub assembly and use the hole to let a real sub in the trunk vent into the cabin.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Ohhh, and I was excited that they had that option for the car. I was gonna get a new se-r spec v but the salesmen talked my mom out of getting it for me...damn him. I got a 200sx se-r instead and couldnt be more happier with that and my solo baric.


----------

